# How to include a link?



## Strider

I posted a response on the 'English only' forum earlier today and I wanted to include a link to a website that gave an example of what I wanted to say. But when I tried to post the reply, the message was rejected bacuase I included a link to another site.

However, I notice that other users include links in their posts - so what's the trick?


----------



## alc112

hi!! How are you?
You cannot post links because you are a junior member. When you become a member, you will be able to post links (20 o 30 posts)


----------



## belén

alc112 said:
			
		

> hi!! How are you?
> You cannot post links because you are a junior member. When you become a member, you will be able to post links (20 o 30 posts)



30 posts is correct.
Thanks for helping out Alc!!


----------



## Jana337

Strider said:
			
		

> I posted a response on the 'English only' forum earlier today and I wanted to include a link to a website that gave an example of what I wanted to say. But when I tried to post the reply, the message was rejected bacuase I included a link to another site.
> 
> However, I notice that other users include links in their posts - so what's the trick?


Strider, you can always ask a moderator to post the link for you.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Here is a bit of the forum rules and guidelines, which are worth a look:



> Please don't mention URLs, signature files, or specifics that would lead people to your site. Signing your name is fine, however commercialized posts or resume signatures will be edited. We tend to err on the side of caution to protect the integrity of the system. Affiliate based URLs are not allowed anywhere on the system. * To help limit SPAM, no URLs can be posted by any member without at least 30 posts.*


----------



## Strider

Thanks everyone, I thought it might be something like that. I looked through the FAQs but I must admit I didn't check the rules.

Oh well, only 13 more posts to go. No, 12!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Strider..
As you are obviously not a spammer, just 'write' the link:

mylinkname 'at' helpfulhenry 'dot' com

People will understand that this is  mylinkname@helpfulhenry.com


----------



## crispy

Gosh, it's too bad that the software isn't smart enough to understand if you put in a link to another discussion thread within these forums and allow those to go through.  On a couple of occasions, this would have been very helpful for me.  Oh well.  I'm not prepared to write a new forum package just for that feature, so I don't really have the right to complain!


----------

